#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Casing Design Software

## chelik

If someone could send a link to download the software for the casing design? It would be better if it ware freeware but every suggestion will be appreciated.

See More: Casing Design Software

----------


## anihita

here is the application right from the website, hope some one will provide the Rx too




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



or 




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

you can use landmark stresscheck software
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ling-Feng LI

thinks

----------

